# 2011 shifters...



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

The internals of the new Campy shifters can be seen at pages 40-46 of the 2011 spare parts PDF. The Athena and lower level shifters do not use the ultrashift mechanism or the escape mechanism, but something new. Also note that there are no internal repair parts sold for any level of shifter. 

Personally, I won't be buying any shifter that can only shift one cog smaller with a push of the thumb button. That's an important feature, unless you're riding terrain where few changes between the chainrings are made. 

http://campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Cat_ric11-A.pdf


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

As we all know everything becomes obsolete eventually. So, what happens when Campy doesn't support the old style shifters anymore? Are we all SOL? I didn't even see any separate parts listed for the new version of the Escape, or whatever it's called. Thanks for bringing it to our attention.

So, what's the difference between Shimano and Campy now? Really nothing as far as I can see.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

One of the major selling points for me to go Campy was the "rebuildable" feature. Without it, they are no better than either Shimano or SRAM.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

strathconaman said:


> One of the major selling points for me to go Campy was the "rebuildable" feature. Without it, they are no better than either Shimano or SRAM.


Agreed. Does this mean they can't be rebuilt or we need to buy complete assemblies instead of individual parts? The latter is much more expensive.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

C-40 said:


> Personally, I won't be buying any shifter that can only shift one cog smaller with a push of the thumb button. That's an important feature, unless you're riding terrain where few changes between the chainrings are made.


+1. I'm very disappointed that they borked the Athena shifters for 2011.  
.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*the difference...*

Campy shifters are still cheaper and they do offer a major assembly that can fix an internal glitch. I broke one of the new ergo bodies in a car/bike wreck, back in November of '08 with 11 speed shifters that had 300 miles on them. I spent about $100 for the major assembly that included everything but the brake lever, band clamp and brake hood.

The new shifters don't have any parts that are prone to a short life like the g-springs, so less maintenance is expected.

I would expect spare parts to for the old shifters to be available for some time, but it's already been two years since the demise of the old design.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

So, all we need to do is set up shop buying new or used levers and parting them out. Luckily the 2010 shifters don't seem to have any one part that wears out super fast.

To this end I am parting out my '09 Veloce levers and selling the (crappy shifting) guts and finger lever for left and right separately.


----------



## kingennio (Jul 3, 2006)

C-40 said:


> I would expect spare parts to for the old shifters to be available for some time, but it's already been two years since the demise of the old design.


well, the new spare 2011 catalog includes the old escape ergos, as well as the Record and Chorus 10s ergos. These weren't even included in the 2009/10 spare catalogs, so the hope is 10s ergos will continue to thrive for some years...


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

*11s brazeon front derailleur rotating on Tarmac SL2*

This is a little off topic, but I could use some help. I have a 2009 SR 11 setup on my 2009 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2, except that I have been using my 25,000+ mile10s Record crankset and FD. I bit the bullet and purchased a new 11s SR crankset and FD (from Ribble-great prices). I can't install the 11s FD properly so that the cage is parallel to the chainring.

When I torque down the bolt, the whole FR rotates inward, so that the tail is closer to the centerline of the bike. The bike has not been crashed. I re-installed my 10s FD with the cage parallel and it shifts great with the 11s crankset.

I installed the SR 11 FD on another bike that has all 11s except for the old Record 10s crank. No problem getting the cage parallel and it shifts fantastic with the 10s rings.

It appears that the design of the 11s FD will not mate properly with the back of my Tarmac's brazeon tab. I would obviously like to use my 11s FD with the Tarmac but I have given up.

Can anyone shed some light on this?

Thanks!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

WHAT!!!!!! not rebuildable? that is just crazy talk, is it not?

a friend of mine rode with the new Record Red and he says the shifting is more pronounced/mechanical on the new shifters, just like the old 10 speed red.

can anyone verify or confirm this statement?
but, if you cannot rebuild the shifters any more, i think i will switch my favorite (CX1) bike to Sram RED.

i am going to Interbike next week, so, i will report once i am back.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

veloci1 said:


> WHAT!!!!!! not rebuildable? that is just crazy talk, is it not?


According to C40 it's not that you can't rebuild but you have to replace an entire assembly. Still, it's better than Shimano where you can't buy anything except hoods.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

C-40 said:


> Personally, I won't be buying any shifter that can only shift one cog smaller with a push of the thumb button. That's an important feature, unless you're riding terrain where few changes between the chainrings are made.
> 
> http://campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Cat_ric11-A.pdf


I'm considering an upgrade to record after a crash. Are you serious, the 2011 Record does not allow to shift multiple cogs??? If so, why would Campy even consider such a move!!!


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

voodooguy said:


> I'm considering an upgrade to record after a crash. Are you serious, the 2011 Record does not allow to shift multiple cogs??? If so, why would Campy even consider such a move!!!


No, Record still has up 3, down 5, just as before. What he said was "The Athena and lower level shifters do not use the ultrashift mechanism or the escape mechanism, but something new", which is true, Athena is now up 3, down 1.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Okay, thanks... I did indeed miss read the post...


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I rode the new levers today. I have to say, I don't notice a difference between the new ones and the old ones. I guess if you like the red accents, go for it.


----------



## satanas (Nov 8, 2002)

C-40 et al: Have looked at the linked pdf, but I'm confused about this - please help.

I'd like to get a set of 10 speed levers in the "new" shape, as per Record 11 speed, etc. As I understand it, this means I should be looking at Centaur as the lower level levers have the Escape mechanism, which doesn't permit multiple upshifts. I'd like the front shifter to work with a triple front derailleur, and I believe the up-to-2010 levers should do this, but maybe the newer levers won't(?).

Which levers should I be looking at bearing in mind I'd like to be able to use 3x10, be able to do multiple upshifts, and have a reliable, repairable set of shifters? I'm guessing the Centaur 2009/2010. Thanks in advance!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

satanas said:


> C-40 et al: Have looked at the linked pdf, but I'm confused about this - please help.
> 
> I'd like to get a set of 10 speed levers in the "new" shape, as per Record 11 speed, etc. As I understand it, this means I should be looking at Centaur as the lower level levers have the Escape mechanism, which doesn't permit multiple upshifts. I'd like the front shifter to work with a triple front derailleur, and I believe the up-to-2010 levers should do this, but maybe the newer levers won't(?).
> 
> Which levers should I be looking at bearing in mind I'd like to be able to use 3x10, be able to do multiple upshifts, and have a reliable, repairable set of shifters? I'm guessing the Centaur 2009/2010. Thanks in advance!


I think regardless of what the shifting mechanism is (QS, Escape, etc.) the left shifter is always "fully geared" and thus have enough trim to enable both double and triple chainrings. So either way you should be OK.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Get 2010 Centaur shifters for what you are describing. I have them on my bike and they are absolutely flawless.
I wanted the new shifters after my 2005(?) 10 speed Chorus needed a 2nd rebuild. All my parts where 10 speed and I can't fathom going to 11 speed any time soon, so the best bet was the 2010 Centaur levers.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*the difference...*

Pre-2009 shifters had 12 clicks with lots of excess cable pull available. The newer shifters only have 6 clicks - just enough to operate a triple FD and no more.


----------



## satanas (Nov 8, 2002)

C-40: Do you mean just enough to operate a Campag road triple front derailleur? And can the newer levers be converted to > cable pull by changing the cam? Thanks in advance.


----------

